# Anyone found a good workflow for getting HEIC images from Android camera into LR Mobile?



## richardm (Apr 19, 2022)

I choose to use HEIC on my Samsung S22 Ultra for most 'everyday' shots as the files occupy roughly half as much space as the equivalent JPG. 

However, Adobe LR (of all flavours) only supports HEIC images from iOS device cameras. 

It is odd that LR Mobile happily imports the HEIC files (with no warning!?) on my phone, but the rendering is off on LR Mobile as well as LR Classic and LR. 

This is very frustrating and I have submitted a request that Adobe adds support for this format or, failing that, at least add a warning on the LR Mobile import (added to this thread in case you want to upvote it.

Meanwhile (it is not worth holding my breath for Adobe to deliver...) has anyone come up with a good workflow for keeping HEIC as the primary storage format on the phone for space optimisation, but importing them (sometimes in batch) to LR Mobile as JPGs?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2022)

richardm said:


> It is odd that LR Mobile happily imports the HEIC files (with no warning!?) on my phone, but the rendering is off on LR Mobile as well as LR Classic and LR.


When you say the rendering is off, can you explain a bit more? There is a bug in the current release which is causing some rendering problems with heic


----------



## richardm (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi Victoria - thanks for responding.

From a conversation with Rikk Flohr I understand that Lightroom has only ever supported HEIC files created in iOS. Apart from being a strange and annoying decision on Adobe's part, it is odd as my Android HEIC files were okay until the recent releases.

I have sent sample images to Rikk for the technical team but I have no reason to believe that this will addressed any time soon.

So that means I now have to take my photos in JPEG (taking up more space) or DNG+JPEG (much more space) unless I can work out a good workflow for HEIC format images.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2022)

Yes, Apple only HEIC was my understanding too, so it's odd that it was working ok for you. Be worth checking again when the next release comes out with the HEIC fix, just in case it goes back to working ok for you.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 27, 2022)

See this: https://community.adobe.com/t5/came...heic-hif-hevc-for-import/idc-p/12908016#M4828 
update from earlier today.


----------

